# Baitrunners



## bonetti30 (May 20, 2012)

im looking at buying a baitrunner reel for snapper and would like to know what to look at getting.
i only want to spend upto $60 to $70 because got to buy rod and braid for it aswell.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Hey Jack - you don't really need a bait runner to catch snapper. Very few of us use bait runners - I have several but don't use them for snapper. Tell us what rods and reels you already have and we'll see if that suits what you need for the SA metro snapper.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

That 'whiting' rod you were using on sunday probly be fine 12 pound braid is probly enough, I was using 8 pound on the rod i was using and my mate Damo was using 10 pound. I just back the drag off a little when i put the rod in the holder and attach a leash of some sort.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Agree with Ubolt - I use 8lb braid on one rod and 10lb on the other. I also use circle hooks which hook the fish when they take the bait. Rod leashes are a must - just ask Drewboy. viewtopic.php?f=17&t=41610&hilit=+drag


----------



## bonetti30 (May 20, 2012)

i have a 7ft whitting rod with a with a quest qsp2000 melaluka reel with 8lb braid with 10lb leader, a overhead reel with 30lb braid and 30lb leader and the rod i was using sunday wasa cheap shimano reel with 12lb baid.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

bonetti30 said:


> the rod i was using sunday wasa cheap shimano reel with 12lb baid.


Any more details on this rod and reel. Size of rod and type of shimano reel ?

If keen on a baitrunner, this looks pretty good. http://www.rayannes.com.au/daiwa-shiman ... 0fa-79-95/
Shimano has a good reputation. The 2500 should be fine.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

What size circle hooks you using Andrew. I'm still having problems with fish swallowing hooks. Using a single 5/0 at the moment. Jack most rods in the 3-6 kg range are more than capable to target snapper matched with a 2000 to 4000 reel and ten to twelve pound braid. Also makes a very versatile rod for many other species. Some guys go even lighter I use my bream rod 2-4 kg when targeting them on plastics. Just make sure the reel has a quality smooth drag. Better to spend more on the reel than on the rod


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

Hookup rates are excellent using circle hooks and a normal threadline fished in gear with 1kg of drag and placed in a solid rod holder. The fish will hook themselves almost all of the time.

I like baitrunners for snapper but I like to be different. Baitrunners are fun as the fish pulls a heap of line. You have to get the reel in gear quickly before the fish drops the bait. I also fish circle hooks with baitrunners which is again nontraditional as circles will only work if the fish pull against a fixed drag.
But it works for me and is great fun


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

It is fun to have a fish catching switch. I have a drag setting on the baitrunner mode which I've found useful for letting out lures in a controlled manner, and applying some pressure on circle hooks. It's kind of like having a two-speed drag. I think I have missed a few fish by having it spool too freely in the past though.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Ubolt said:


> What size circle hooks you using Andrew. I'm still having problems with fish swallowing hooks. Using a single 5/0 at the moment.


Generally a 5/0 but sometimes 6/0 or 7/0. OldDood uses 8/0. Size should not be an issue. What brand are you using ? I do sometimes get a swallowed hook but it should not be common. They do say that gut hooking is more common with offset circles - like the Gamakatsu Octapus circle - I use the the Mustad Demon or Owner in line circle hooks which have no offset in the hook.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

I use the gamakatsu octopus circles well there's my problem. I'll try the mustad demons next time. Just really like the gamakatsu hooks strong and reliable. Do you use single as in half a pillie or two snelled together as in a whole pillie


----------



## Gozz (Jan 30, 2011)

I use bait runners all the time, hardly use them in BR mode but when the fish are finicky I'll switch over. 
I use shimano BTR's , penn live linners , okuma eclips and okuma coronados and my fave reels are the penn live linners. 
They are very strong smooth and have a awesome drag. 
Best off all u can pick them up for $99, or even better some stores are selling them for $99 with a snapper rod. 
Best value around.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Ubolt said:


> I use the gamakatsu octopus circles well there's my problem. I'll try the mustad demons next time. Just really like the gamakatsu hooks strong and reliable. Do you use single as in half a pillie or two snelled together as in a whole pillie


 I use both - but most commonly a single hook - you can rig a whole or half pillie on a single hook, but usually I use a half pillie. Also cutlets or fillets of fish and squid tenticle, strips and heads, - all on the single hook.


----------



## bonetti30 (May 20, 2012)

the reel i was using on sunday the 26th was a jarvis waker red bone with 12lb braid and a 15lb leader


----------



## bonetti30 (May 20, 2012)

i ended up buying of ebay a saratoga fiberglass 6ft 6 2-6kg rod with a kp4000 reel for $54.95!
what lb braid do you think i should put on? it's going to be mainly for snapper


----------

